# My pipe lift install



## aellerbe2354

It’s a rainy day here in NC so I decide to go ahead and install a pipe lift on my outlander. I have been debating between this and a bracket lift for some time, but since I’m bored I decide to ahead with a $16 pipe lift. After researching this morning, I did not find a detailed right up on how to do such a simple mod. So here’s mine!!

First you will need to get some type of “spacer.” I decided to go with a 1 1/2 galvanized pipe coupler. Most people go with cam-locks. I couldn’t find them anywhere local. The coupler measure a little over 2ins long. Some people cut them down to 1in to 1 1/2in. 









Next, remove your shocks. I took the wheels and tires off to make it easier. 15mm nut and bolt top and bottom.


















Once you shocks are off, you need to compress your springs. I have an automotive spring compressor. Worked great! You can rent one from your local parts store or take the risk and use ratchet straps.









Once compressed, remove the top plate at the top of the spring. After you slide it out, slide the spring off the shock. 









Next slide your spacer onto the shock. You may have to compress your spring more to reassemble everything back together. 









Here a comparison between each shock.








Now repeat on the other side and put everything back on! Doesn’t take very long to do. Hope the helps!


----------



## 02KODIAK400

good looking bike


----------



## 03maxpower

Did you take clearance measurements?? How much more did it give you??


----------



## aellerbe2354

i did not. im sure it gave me atleast 1.5-2ins. my springs were pretty worn and soft. now its sits up and stiff. i havent rode it yet. its pouring like crazy here today! ill get some riding time in tomorrow.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

i ordered the 25 duck spring spacers from ebay but waiting on time to do it!!


----------



## kirkland

so this was just on the front ? and some people cut the coupling to make it less stiff ?.. im just looking to clear 28s with no issues


----------



## aellerbe2354

kirkland said:


> so this was just on the front ? and some people cut the coupling to make it less stiff ?.. im just looking to clear 28s with no issues


 yes just the front, you should clear 28s stock anyways. ive 30in backs and 29.5s with no lift. only problem i would scrub the head light sometimes. alot of people do cut them down.


----------

